# Plowing techniques anyone?



## D_Yurik (Nov 4, 2008)

Ive been plowing for a little over a year, got started towards the end of 07 and plowed during 08. Everything was residential. I signed on with a company to do smaller lots near my house. I get the whole windrow idea, but does anyone else care to share some other techniques and how they go about doing them? Thanks


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

there are hours and hours worth of vids on this site you could watch, that would probably help ya out.


----------



## redman6565 (Jul 14, 2008)

entrances, entrances, entrances...always clean them up first. your customer will love you for it, specially if they are 24-hours and if they're not, still clean them up first so that you're not out in the street playing around as traffic picks up.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

In most cases, push away from the building. If its a busy place, I will always do the front by the doors, and the entry/exit ways first. I "try" to push to a low spot on the lot to reduce having water from the melting pile draining down the lot. Watch out for stupid people. 

You will probably like doing lots much more than driveways...you can push forward much more.

Get wings to do things more efficiently. When I didn't have wings and it was busy, I felt like I couldn't move enough snow in time.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Push it as far back as you can on the firts snows. The piles will build up faster then you think.
Once you push it back......push it back farther.....lol


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

don't just watch the snow roll off the plow........remember to stop at the end of the row!!


ALWAYS, keep a lid on your drink.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

ALWAYS, keep a lid on your drink.

speaking from experience mike?...lol


----------



## theplowmeister (Nov 14, 2006)

Like hydro said only push it back more


----------



## Grampa Plow (Sep 1, 2008)

One way to loose accounts....plow in their dumpsters. That gets people pissed off REAL bad. I have picked up more accounts because of the dummies before me plowing the dumpster in. Before I head home I always try to check my business account driveway entrances to see if the city plow jokers piled snow waist high in front. If they did, I clear it out right away, Can't tell you how much free coffee and cokes have come my way when doing this. "Under promise-Over produce!"


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

Make drawings or take digital pics and print them out before the snow comes. Once everything is buried in snow it's easy to forget where curbs and stuff are. I made up books with satellite images to show the areas that need plowed ,but it's a good idea to visit them as well to get a feel of where things are. Others have great advice ,one thing I would ad is, if the lot you are doing is long you may want to cut it in half. Pushing 2-300 feet all on way will build up really big and will be tougher to get it clean. On my big wide open lots I'll cut them in half and plow them like 2 different lots pushing them in opposite directions.


----------



## JohnnyRoyale (Jun 18, 2006)

Always wear your seatbelt. It will prevent your head from bouncing off your windshield if you clip something under the snow.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

JohnnyRoyale;626380 said:


> Always wear your seatbelt. It will prevent your head from bouncing off your windshield if you clip something under the snow.


Sounds like a man speaking from expeirence and yes he is correct.


----------



## plowtime1 (Nov 1, 2007)

always pay attention to your surroundings, especially at condos;people have a tendency to walk right up to your window.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Like other have said, look at, photograph & google earth your sites and plan your stratagies before the snow comes. You will thank yourself later. Make your piles strategically, keep high traffic areas clean, keep up with the storm, don't overwork yourself or your truck, be smart, be safe and have fun!!


----------



## Pennings Garden (Dec 11, 2006)

Slow and steady wins the race! when your in a hurry you start braking things, come to a stop before you shift to reverse and stuff like that...


----------



## Indy (Sep 23, 2007)

hydro_37;626087 said:


> ALWAYS, keep a lid on your drink.
> 
> speaking from experience mike?...lol


Experience? YES..........it was a square grate at the lowest part of the lot (of course) and the pavement had sunk about 2-3"........we had about 10" on the ground and it was quiet and peaceful down, back, down, back, down........WHAM, EVERYTHING in the truck moved, salt, shovel, blower, me and some how it hit eject mode on the cup holder and mountain dew went EVERYWHERE, really.

Now I put a orange cone on it to remind me!!


----------



## Vaughn Schultz (Nov 18, 2004)

D_Yurik;625794 said:


> Ive been plowing for a little over a year, got started towards the end of 07 and plowed during 08. Everything was residential. I signed on with a company to do smaller lots near my house. I get the whole windrow idea, but does anyone else care to share some other techniques and how they go about doing them? Thanks


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=43768&highlight=pics+video

here is like 30 min of us plowing, the middle is the best


----------



## capnsac (Jul 29, 2008)

Indyplower;626010 said:


> ALWAYS, keep a lid on your drink.


That right there sir, is funny!


----------



## kashman (Jan 13, 2004)

try 2 plow at night safer for all 1:00 6:00 is the best time for me very little traffic


----------



## PlowOrDie (Oct 26, 2007)

dont hit garage doors.


----------



## bribrius (May 5, 2007)

already mentioned once but just to stress it BE AWARE OF YOUR SORROUNDINGS AT ALL TIMES.

*There are four sides to the truck and make sure you know what is on each side*
dont be staring at the plow and not noticing the lady backing the car up behind you or the kid walking down your passenger side quarter..

And dont pile anything where the traffic flows and try to do busy areas when they are slow.
Before getting real close to that object assume your going to slide and slow down early or give your self some room.


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

Vaughn Schultz;626843 said:


> http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=43768&highlight=pics+video
> 
> here is like 30 min of us plowing, the middle is the best


As long as that vid is, it never gets old!! Love the dump doing donuts in the middle!!


----------



## Woodland (Sep 17, 2005)

Never assume that people/drivers around you know what you are about to do. They assume you are clueless so do likewise. I have one account that I do where the entrance sits on a fairly wide curve in the road just before downtown and has a low sign off to one side. I know exactly where I can back up to so i can see beyond the sign and not be in the road but almost every storm, some futz will blare his horn at me as I'm approaching the sign, assuming I have no idea that he's there.


----------

